# Audyssey's Dynamic Volume or Dolby Volume



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

:unbelievable:

I currently own Denon avr 1611 and have Audyssey on board however I am not too convinced on how it maintains a good volume level without commercal spikes in volume. Has anyone experienced the Audyssey and Dolby Volume? Is it the same or is one better than the other?


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I think your referring to Dynamic EQ, not dynamic volume. Dynamic EQ is meant to enhance the subs and surrounds when you are not listening at reference levels. I use Dynamic EQ all the time as I never listen at reference levels so the surrounds and subs come alive more at the lower volumes I listen to.

I never use Dolby volume or any of the other volume controls for commercials and such, never felt the need to.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

asere said:


> :unbelievable:
> 
> I currently own Denon avr 1611 and have Audyssey on board however I am not too convinced on how it maintains a good volume level without commercal spikes in volume. Has anyone experienced the Audyssey and Dolby Volume? Is it the same or is one better than the other?


Hello,
Unfortunately, as soon as Dolby Volume is engaged, all Audyssey EQ is disengaged. This includes MultEQ, Dynamic Volume, and Dynamic EQ. I will say that my Center Channel sounds terrific with Dolby Volume, but it really hurts Subwoofer response. At least it did for me in a noticeable way.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

What does Audyssey Dynamic Volume do and how does it compare to Dolby Volume?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

As far as I know you either have a receiver with Dolby volume or with Audyssey on board but not both in one system.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In truth, many AVR's offer both Dolby Volume and Audyssey Dynamic Volume. However, only one can be used at a time. Moreover, Dolby Volume turns off all Audyssey choices when engaged.

Dolby Volume and Dynamic Volume are fairly similar. However, as I said prior, I really noticed a huge hole in bass response when I used it. While I do not use Dynamic Volume, when I did I it did not act that way. It well could have been a result of not being able to engage MultEQ XT32 at the same time as Dolby Volume.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes sorry your right some avr's incorporate both. The high end ones do. I just have the Denon avr 1611 model.As far as volume spikes with commercials which one was better. Audyssey with Dynamic Volume on or Dolby Volume?


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I was imagining both types to work like a more sophisticated "night mode". I like this feature because it compresses the dynamic range and makes some movies more intelligible at lower volumes


----------

